# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  وزارة العدل ونتيجة المعادلة

## نهاسعيد

*وزارة العدل ونتيجة المعادلة ظلت وزارة العدل ولفترة ليست بالقصيرة تتباطأ في اجازة نتائج مهنة تنظيم القانون بصورة اثرت وبشكل واضح علي الممتحنين وارهقت تفكيرهم واصبح الممتحنين يتملكهم احساس اللامسؤولية لدي وزارة العدل فلا يعقل ان يمتحن الطالب شهر فبراير وينتظر حتي شهر ديسمبر من زات السنة لكي تظهر نتيجته وفي حالة مروره بملحق ينتظر حتي شهر فبراير من السنه التي تليها حتي يمتحن الملحق .
بامكان الوزارة فعل شي حتي تحل هذه الاشكالية ولكنها لاتحرك ساكنا ولا تفعل شي في سبيل ان تضمن لهؤلاء الممتحنين حقوقه التي هضمتها هي بزات نفسها فاين العدل يا منسوبي العدل فيما يحصل الان حقا انها مشكلة تستحق النظر .

*

----------

